# Solved: How do I auto connect to wifi at boot?



## adsmith82 (Jul 19, 2006)

Windows 8 isn't connecting to wifi automatically when I turn my PC on. I have to connect manually, even though each time I connect, the box is checked for connect automatically.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When connecting there should be a "Remember connection" or something like that , that needs to be checked. It is the same on most any WiFi connection.


----------



## adsmith82 (Jul 19, 2006)

as mentioned, this box is checked each time I connect, but does not work


----------



## adsmith82 (Jul 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Tell us more about this machine?

Is it a new machine with OEM OS?
Did you upgrade from a earlier Windows, if so which one?
If upgraded what was the Make and model of it before the upgrade?


----------



## adsmith82 (Jul 19, 2006)

It's an upgrade version but I deleted the previous partition and did a clean install. My wifi adapter is Asus USB-N53. My friend has a 2011 Mac Mini with Windows 8 on a second partition and I believe it has the same problem.

Also the PC is a custom build with MSI Z68 board, 2600K cpu, 256gb samsung 840 pro ssd, etc.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Some machines come with software that does this connecting, so you may want to have a look at the drivers and software at the OEM's website for your WiFI device in the computer. But make sure you get the Windows 8 drivers and software, if the OEM has them, the Windows 7 may work.

Is this you device http://www.asus.com/Networking/USBN53/
A external device?


----------



## adsmith82 (Jul 19, 2006)

I used 7-zip to extract the driver from the file I downloaded from Asus, and used device manager to install the driver. I don't know if Windows update will find a driver for a device that is already working.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Re-opened as requested.


----------



## adsmith82 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Laura. There is a driver on Asus' site specifically for Windows 8 64 and so far it seems to be working. I don't know if the driver was there before but it is now. I rebooted twice and it connected before login. Hopefully it will keep working.

Thanks again for reopening, at least I can post a solution for anyone else having the same problem.


----------

